

Microsoft employee builds 737 cockpit in his house - andysinclair
http://channel9.msdn.com/Blogs/LarryLarsen/Softie-Builds-737-Cockpit-In-His-House

======
phlux
TL;DR: _Guy with money, spends money_

(Still cool though)

